# ?Por que considerarlos posts???



## franz ferdinand

Hola

Tal vez tengo razon pero quiero saber que piensan ustedes . los moderadores siempre ponen sus posts de movido. pienso que no se deberian tomar en cuenta esos mensajes pues no son reales tan solo pueden redireccionar. la verdad es que hay algunos foresros que estan detras del numero de los posts aprate de hacerse querer.

----

Franz


----------



## belén

Hola Franz
¿Serías tan amable de explicar con mayor detalle lo que quieres comentar? De momento, he sido incapaz de entender el motivo de tu queja.
Muchas gracias

Belén


----------



## franz ferdinand

no es una queja lo que pasa es que algunos moderadores (no es su caso) usan esos posts para aumentar su cantidad de posts. tal vez no deberia ser asi por que no son mensajes cuando ponen algo como movido a .

---

Franz


----------



## Mita

Tal vez eso sea útil. Porque, al hacer esos posts, hacen una reseña a las reglas del foro, para que los nuevos foreros se fijen más en el lugar en que crean sus hilos para la próxima vez. Ahora podrías decirme, "¿por qué no les mandan simplemente un MP explicándole lo mismo que ponen en esos posts?". Simplemente porque sirven de ejemplo para que otros novatos del foro no cometan esos errores  (porque viendo los errores del resto también se aprende ). Además, eso tiene que ver con la tarea de los moderadores. No creo que sea como una carrera para tener más posts.  Y, de todas formas, cuando felicitamos a estas personas por su cantidad de posts, no es por esa cantidad, sino que se aprovecha la ocasión para felicitarlos por la calidad de ellos. Uno puede notar claramente quiénes son los que hacen posts sin sentido para aumentar su cantidad (dentro de los cuales no cuento a ningún moderador por el momento  ) y cuáles lo hacen con el afán de ayudar.

Aparte de eso, creo que ningún software sería tan espectacular como para diferenciar entre un post del tipo al que te refieres y uno "normal". Y lo mismo habría que hacer con los que sólo dicen "muchas gracias" u otros que incluso dicen "de nada". ¿No será mucho pedir? 

Saludos,


----------



## alc112

Mita said:
			
		

> Aparte de eso, creo que ningún software sería tan espectacular como para diferenciar entre un post del tipo al que te refieres y uno "normal". Y lo mismo habría que hacer con los que sólo dicen "muchas gracias" u otros que incluso dicen "de nada". ¿No será mucho pedir?
> 
> Saludos,



De hecho, he visto en otros foros que hay un botón para agradecer, eso se postea como primer "respuesta", croe que se llama "thankbot"

Te quedó perfecta la respuesta.
Además, la cantidad de post puede indicarte que el usario X sabe del manejo del foro y puede ayudar a un newbie. Yo he recibido algnas veces mensajes de newbies pidiendo algo de ayuda. ¿no les pasó nunca?


----------



## belén

franz ferdinand said:
			
		

> no es una queja lo que pasa es que algunos moderadores (no es su caso) usan esos posts para aumentar su cantidad de posts. tal vez no deberia ser asi por que no son mensajes cuando ponen algo como movido a .
> 
> ---
> 
> Franz



Te puedo asegurar que a los moderadores nos trae bastante sin cuidado el numerito de posts que llevamos, ya que lo que realmente nos importa es que el foro funcione bien, he aquí que dediquemos nuestro tiempo al mismo y que nos guste explicar por qué movemos o cambiamos los hilos de lugar. 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## alc112

n es que sea moderador. Pero te do un ejemplo:
¿qué pasa si por algún motivo un moderador te cierra este hilo?
Lo más seguro que es que quieras saber por qué y, quizás, quién. Pero si ellos no postean que lo cerraron por X motivo, te quedas con las ganas de saberlo.
A mi me pasó una vez que me borraron un post y no tuve respuesta de parte de los moderadores. Así que le pregunté a  Jana, ya que era la única que estaba conectada, por qué quién fue. Sólo me dijo el por qué.


----------



## franz ferdinand

una vez me mandaron un privado....


----------



## timpeac

Yo, timpeac, cierro este hilo. Por que -

La pregunta ya tiene respuesta completa - véase mensaje no. 6
La discusión ya no tiene nada que ver con el título, por eso es "off topic"

Además
WR regla no.39 -

Discussions about moderator or administrator actions are welcome in email or Private Messages, but should not be discussed in public forums. This is out of respect for the members and moderators involved.


----------

